# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Dbol only need advice on NOLVADEX and my cycle

## camaro0583

I am about to start in 3 weeks my dbol only cycle with novladex and need advice. Im not sure how to take novladex with dbol or how to run a pct. Here is what i have for my full cycle. I am 208lbs and is looking to bulk up for first cycle then move onto inject on my next but thats a diffrent post. I really need help with the nolvadex part and as well as pct. 

ORAL STEROID CYCLE 
WEEK NOLVADEX DIANABOL 
1 1 tabs/day 5 tabs/day 
2 1 tabs/day 10 tabs/day 
3 1 tabs/day 10 tabs/day 
4 1 tabs/day 10 tabs/day 
5 1 tabs/day 10 tabs/day 
6 1 tabs/day 5 tabs/day 
7 1 tabs/day 
8 1 tabs/day 
NOLVADEX 56 tabs 
DIANABOL 350 tabs

----------


## devilduckizer09

my advice to you is not to run dbol on its own!!! is this your first cycle? you need to be taking about 30mg dbol per day and injectting say Test E at 500ml per week and i would run the cycle for 12 weeks stopping the dbol after week 6 as you wont need it once the test starts working. start your PCT 2 weeks after your last inject.

----------


## MaNiCC

This Belongs in the Question and Answer section


I would strongly advise you not to do a dbol or oral only cycle


Stats?

----------


## camaro0583

The reason i am doing this is that I have 3 friends that started with this cycle of dbol only and amazing results. 

With the novladex is that right on the cycle 1 pill a day? and what should I do for PCT? Can you give me a cycle for PCT?

----------


## Lusko

My man dnt run the dbol on its own ur gana loose most of the gains rather do a test nly cycle then or dbol and test. Gudluck !

----------


## camaro0583

My problem is I have no mus mass right know. I used to weigh 310lbs 7 months ago and know im down to 208lbs. My problem was and yes i am in idot i didn't lift when i was lossing the weight so know im so week. Even if i keep Half my gains that would be amazing due to were i am know. Then i want to move on to test cycle.

----------


## devilduckizer09

you really shouldn't be playing with steriods my friend sounds like your not ready in the slightest! your stats? how tall are you? whats your body fat?

----------


## camaro0583

208lbs
18% body fat

----------


## DaBullet

> My problem is I have no mus mass right know. I used to weigh 310lbs 7 months ago and know im down to 208lbs. My problem was and yes i am in idot i didn't lift when i was lossing the weight so know im so week. Even if i keep Half my gains that would be amazing due to were i am know. Then i want to move on to test cycle.


Bro you are trying to take the easy way out and jump on some gear to get muscle mass and jumping on especially dbol is a waste for you. You will not keep half your gains, you havent even researched why you shouldnt take a dbol only cycle, you will shut yourself down and have no free test. NO ONE on here is going to tell you this is a good cycle it is dumb and pointless so if you want advice it is to not do it run test and if your not going to take the advice stop asking cause thats all your going to probably get.

----------


## heroo-egypt

test with nolva
thes good first cycle you need 
test 500ml wek
nolva 10ml ed
pct
4 wek
1 . 2 wek hcg 5000iu with nolva 20ml
3 wek clomed 100ml with nolva 20ml
4 wek clomed 50ml with nolva 20 ml

good luck

I'm sorry because of bad language

----------


## nycap

take 50mgs everytime you llift wieghts. itll give you a nice boost of energy for your workout and more importanly give you a much improved anabolic state for the crucial post workout window for absorbing nutrients. 

this is your fist time and you dont need nolva or all the stuff these guys on here are saying. its not going to shut your system down and i gauruntee your strength will go way up.

----------


## DaBullet

> take 50mgs everytime you llift wieghts. itll give you a nice boost of energy for your workout and more importanly give you a much improved anabolic state for the crucial post workout window for absorbing nutrients. 
> 
> this is your fist time and you dont need nolva or all the stuff these guys on here are saying. its not going to shut your system down and i gauruntee your strength will go way up.


What the hell...are you serious NYcap?? You cant be serious. :Aajack:

----------


## nycap

worked for me way back when i was afraid of needles. and if thats all hes got then thats what hes got. i can garuantee you that 50mgs of dbol before every workout will give results way better than any kind of protein power, creatine, or anything like that. and nobody has any hesitation taking that stuff. so why not take some dbol before you lift?

----------


## Big

age?

----------


## Kiki

> worked for me way back when i was afraid of needles. and if thats all hes got then thats what hes got. i can garuantee you that 50mgs of dbol before every workout will give results way better than any kind of protein power, creatine, or anything like that. and nobody has any hesitation taking that stuff. so why not take some dbol before you lift?


Are you for real lol?

----------


## nycap

> Are you for real lol?


what did i say thats not real?

----------


## Big

> take 50mgs everytime you llift wieghts. itll give you a nice boost of energy for your workout and more importanly give you a much improved anabolic state for the crucial post workout window for absorbing nutrients. 
> 
> this is your fist time and you dont need nolva or all the stuff these guys on here are saying. its not going to shut your system down and i gauruntee your strength will go way up.


lmfao^

----------


## nycap

worked for me. dont hate on me just cuz i didnt need a shit load of expensive gear and giant complictaed cycle to get big as hell  :Smilie:

----------


## Exilus

Worked for you? It would have worked for you 50% better if you stacked it with test. and it would have worked another 50% better if you had actually did a PCT.


Dbol doesn't shut you hard? are you mad? Its one of the strongest steroids . Derivative from the 10/10 side effect ration Anadrol :S

----------


## camaro0583

im 26 years hold. Here is a link of my work out plan.... http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/12-w...ng-trainer.htm

I read a lot before deciding to runa dbol only cycle and its 50/50 on taking it or not taking it alone. Also when i took clen it was also a 50/50 on does it work and if it doesn't work. And trust me clen works so im going to go to the 50% that say that it is fine to run a dbol only cycle and I do understand I will only keep around 50% of my mass and like i stated before i have no body mass as we speak and that extra mass will help me succed on my next cycle with test. 

Here is my meal plan....

Meal 1 

* 1-1/4 cup of dry oats mixed with water
* 1 cup of egg beaters

Meal 2 

* Meal replacement like Labrada Lean Body MRP mixed in with 3/4 cup of oatmeal and 1 tablespoon of Flax seed oil.

Meal 3 

* 1 cup of brown rice, or medium sized baked potato, or 1 cup of oatmeal
* 2 cups of green beans, broccoli or any other desired vegetable
* 6-8 ounces of chicken, turkey, or lean fish

Meal 4 

* Meal replacement like Labrada Lean Body MRP mixed in with 3/4 cup of oatmeal and 1 tablespoon of Flax seed oil.

Meal 5 

* 1 cup of brown rice, or medium sized baked potato, or 1 cup of oatmeal
* 2 cups of green beans, broccoli or any other desired vegetable
* 6-8 ounces of chicken, turkey, or lean fish

Meal 6 

* 2 scoops of protein powder (around 40 grams Optimum 100% Whey Protein), mixed with water and 1/2 tablespoon of flax oil.

----------


## Noles12

> take 50mgs everytime you llift wieghts. itll give you a nice boost of energy for your workout and more importanly give you a much improved anabolic state for the crucial post workout window for absorbing nutrients. 
> 
> this is your fist time and you dont need nolva or all the stuff these guys on here are saying. its not going to shut your system down and i gauruntee your strength will go way up.


Your advice is dangerous. Can you explain where you came up with your theory of Dbol not shutting you down?

----------


## camaro0583

I don't have a direct source just doing weeks of resurce. As well I have a couple friends that started with dbol only cycle and did great and moved on to test after.

----------


## camaro0583

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=417488

----------


## camaro0583

im looking at a 12 week training cycle. http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/12-w...ng-trainer.htm. First 3 weeks will be just pre and post drinks. No Shotgun pre and No synthize post drink. Then starting 4th week i will be doing my 6 week cycle of dbol only. Then 3 week pct of just nolvadex 40/40/20. I am taking full Measurements and spec this weekend.

----------


## xr8ted

I know I'm new at this but I'd do more research and be safe then sorry. Test E 500mg a week and a pct would be the best recommendation. So you can get a basis on how it reacts to you. After more research. Then stack w/ dbol if you choose. I have eq and test and will be starting a cycle in 2 weeks but since its my first cycle I'm just doing test E and nolva as a pct to look at my foundation like dabullet.(Member here) get a foundation and do more research!

----------


## camaro0583

Age - 26
Height – 6ft
Weight – 208lbs
Bf - 

Measurements all in inches 
Chest - 42
Bicep - 13
Forearm - 11
Thigh - 21
Calf - 16

----------


## Matt

> Age - 26
> Height  6ft
> Weight  208lbs
> Bf - 
> 
> Measurements all in inches 
> Chest - 42
> Bicep - 13
> Forearm - 11
> ...


Could you post a photo??

208lbs those measurements just don't seem right...

Not wanting to sound like a dick but my biceps were 13inches when i was 12 years old...

Have you ever trained...

----------

